#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-30
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-01
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<dinedine> Kαλησπέρα σας. Είμαι ο Κωνσταντίνος. Είμαι τελείως άσχετος με Linux αλλά μου πρότειναν να κατεβάσω το ubuntu. Ολοκλήρωσα την εγκατάσταση, εντόπισε αυτόματα τη σύνδεσή μου, συνδέθηκε στο internet αλλά μόλις έγινε το πρώτο restart και επέλεξα να τρέξει τ
<dinedine> Θα εκτιμούσα οποιαδήποτε οδηγία - συμβουλή!
<psiroulis> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-02
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2265-1: NSPR vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2265-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-03
<grecia> Γειά σας!
<kerato> yahara
<grecia> Χρησιμοποιώ το ubuntu λιγότερο από 24 ώρες, και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι όσον αφορά την επιφάνεια εργασίας.
<grecia> Βρίσκομαι στο σωστό χώρο ή πρέπει να ρωτήσω αλλού;
<kerato> kala eisai gia pes thn aporia
<grecia> Όταν αφήσω το pc για λίγο κλειδώνει αλλά η μισή οθόνη τρέμει. Τι φταίει;
<grecia> Και αλλάζει και χρώματα
<kerato> sto lock screen tremei h o8onh?
<grecia> ναι
<grecia> και σταματάει όταν το ξεκλειδώσω
<kerato> periergo, ti karta grafikwn exeis
<kerato> kai ti drivers trexeis
<grecia> Κατάλαβα.. Θα ρωτήσω τον τεχνικό μου γιατί δεν ξέρω να απαντήσω. Νομίζω ότι η κάρτα γραφικών είναι nvidia.
<grecia> Ρώτησα εδώ μήπως ήταν κάτι απλό που έφταιγε.
<kerato> an syndeesai apo to ubuntu mporoume na to doume twra
<grecia> Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια, αλλά λόγω προβλήματος με το ίντερνετ είμαι από άλλο pc.
<kerato> ok then
<grecia> Ευχαριστώ πάντως!
<kerato> ypo8etw 8a ftiaksei an valeis tous kleistous drivers ths nvidia
<kerato> h mporeis na valeis apla na mhn kleidwnei, an eisai o monadikos user h lock screen einai kapws pointless
<grecia> Οκ!
<grecia> Καλή συνέχεια στο έργο σας και εύχομαι να αντιληφθούν περισσότεροι την χρησιμότητα και ευκολία των linux. Ειδικά τώρα που κυκλοφορούν τα windows 8
<kerato> wraia kai ta windows 8 :P
<grecia> Το περιβάλλον στα 8 έγινε πολύ ξένο προς τους χρήστες.
<grecia> Καλή συνέχεια! Γειά σας!
<superware> can someone please help me with Greek?
<superware> pmav99: hi, can you please help me with something in Greek?
<sicretor> superware , whats the problem?
<superware> can you please help me with something? I need to verify http://pastebin.com/nP284wsU is a correct translation of www.resizenow.com/el
<superware> of=for
<sicretor> superware give me a second to check them out
<superware> great, thanks
<sicretor> 6. Custom size, Custom here is a verb?
<sicretor> if yes the right translation is Προσαρμογή μεγέδους. superware
<superware> in the website (you can try yourself): "Custom size: ____ x ____ (width x height)"
<sicretor> it would be better then as Προσαρμογή μεγέθους but wait for somebody else to give you a second answer too
<sicretor> The resized pictures will be automatically deleted from resizenow.com servers in 15 minutes.    Οι εικόνες σας θα διαγραφούν αυτόματα από τους σέρβερς του resizenow.com εντώς 15 λεπτών.
<sicretor> it is correct but if you want to place "resized" too in the translation without losing its meaning you can add Οι διαμορφωμένες εικόνες .....
<superware> add where?
<sicretor> 7. The resized pictures will be automatically deleted from resizenow.com servers in 15 minutes.    Οι διαμορφωμένες εικόνες σας θα διαγραφούν αυτόματα από τους σέρβερς του resizenow.com εντώς 15 λεπτών.
<superware> εντώς ?
<sicretor> Where is the εντώς;
<sicretor> If you mean inside the sentence
<sicretor> yes
<superware> not εντός ?
<sicretor> wait
<sicretor> εντός
<sicretor> with ό
<sicretor> Unfortunately superware I have to go, I am sure somebody in the channel will see your message and they will help you !
<superware> ok, thanks!
<sicretor> you are welcome goodnight!
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-04
<geochr> καλησπέρα παίδες...
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-05
<liontari> geia sas !!!
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2274-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2274-1/> || USN-2273-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2273-1/> || USN-2272-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2272-1/> || USN-2271-1: Linux kernel (Saucy HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2271-1/> || USN-2270-1: Linux kernel (Raring HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubunt
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-06
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
<Black_Horseman> hola
<Ooga_Booga> -.-
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-29
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2657-1: unattended-upgrades vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2657-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-30
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2652-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2652-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Ubuntu Hour στο Θησείο <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/30-06-15/ubuntu-hour-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%B8%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BF>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-01
<NewUser> καλησπερα! εχω την εξης απορια, στη 14.04 θελω να αποφυγω την εγκατασταση των ubuntu-restricted-extras γιατι δεν θελω να εγκαταστησω το adobe-flash, εγκατεστησα τα codecs που χρειαζομαι για mp3, dvd κλπ αλλα θα ηθελα να μπορω να ακουω online ραδιοφωνα που απαιτουν καποιο
<NewUser> ν flash player- plugin, μπορει καποιος να μου προτεινει μια δοκιμασμενη λυση, υπαρχει καποιο plugin για τον firefox που θα κανει την δουλεια?
<NewUser> ή καποια αλλη λυση?
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-03
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Intel Compute Stick - Ubuntu Preloaded <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=330191#p330191>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Intel Compute Stick - Ubuntu Preloaded <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=330193#p330193>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Δήμος Λεβαδέων - Libreoffice <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=330195#p330195>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-04
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) reaches End of Life on July 23, 2015 <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/04-07-15/ubuntu-1410-utopic-unicorn-reaches-end-life-july-23-2015>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-05
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<Thanassi> Xeri kapios pote tha erthi skype ja ubuntu touch ?
<Thanassi> i an iparchi kapio allo video chat aplikation ?
<pc_magas> FirefoxOs se Nexus 5 http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/development/nightly-firefox-os-t2960953
<pc_magas> Kalo e?
<spiros00> kalispera
<spiros00> ithela na eixa mia boitheia,an gnoriziei kaneis, gia syndesi tou cosmote internet on the go. Xrisimopoio ta ubuntu .
<spiros00> ta 15.04
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<harispc> hi guys
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-04
<robopal> γεια
<eugenios> kaλο μεσημερι
<eugenios> καποιος απο linux;;;;
<Black_Horseman> nai?
<robopal> kapoios apo linux, ti?
<eugenios> προσπαθω να συνδεσω τον thunderbird k δν μπορω
<eugenios> μπαινω απο firefox mozilla
<eugenios> στην ρυθμιση λογαριασμου,εχω ξεχασει τον κωδικο κ δν μπορω να κανω αποκατασταση
<robopal> poio kodiko?
<Black_Horseman> de thymasai ton kodiko tou email sou?
<eugenios> ποιο email;to gmail, η το οutlook;
<eugenios> aυτο που δν θυμαμαι ειναι το gmail
<Black_Horseman> e kane anaktisi kodikou apo ti selida tou gmail
<eugenios> απο που;
<Black_Horseman> apo to gmail.com
<eugenios> αυτο δοκιμαζω μολις μου τοπεςπαντως σευχαριστω φιλε
<Black_Horseman> ok
<eiosifidis> Χα, δεν το πέτυχα onlne. Ρωτάει αν ξέρει καποιος από linux ώστε να του λύσει το πρόβλημα για την ανάκτηση κωδικού στο gmail; Ποιά η σύνδεση των δυο;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-05
<George0k00> καλησπέρα
<George0k00> ξέρει κανείς γιατί καθυστερεί τόσο η mesa 12.0 ?
<eugenios> kaλησπερα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-06
<eugenios> kaλο μεσημερι
<eugenios> kalo meshmeri
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-07
<eugenios_> kaλημερα
<eugenios_> kalo μεσημερι παιδια
<robopal> ok
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-08
<eugenios> kaλημερα παιδια
<kerato> hi
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<ee2455> Γειαααα...
<pc_magas> Xairetismous apo tin Kypro kai to topiko loco
<pc_magas> Kai paizw me freebsd
<ee2455> ZFS for the win.
<pc_magas> ee2455, mpa lew na stisw  ena applo webserver kai na dw na trelsw kati se  jail.
<pc_magas> Enw tautoxrona vlepw  kai docker containers
<pc_magas> Eksalou paizw se  vm
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-10
<eugenios> kaλημερα,καλη κυριακη ναχουμε
#ubuntu-gr 2017-07-05
<ModleySlot> Kalispera sas
<ModleySlot> Eimai neos xristis twn Linux kai prospathontas na valw ta Ubuntu 16.04 exw antimetwpisei arketi duskolia sto boot meta to telos ths egkatastashs
<ModleySlot> Isws tha mporouse kapoios na voithisei ? Euxaristw ek twn proterwn
<junka> Όχι.
#ubuntu-gr 2018-07-03
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Ti exasa?
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, Καλως ήρθες!!!!
<pc_magas> Ξανά!
<talos-mintgr> Παντα εδώ ειμια
<talos-mintgr> αλά η δράση έχει φύγει ηια telegram
<pc_magas> Υπάρχει και το Riot που η Κυπριακή ΕΛΛΑΚ το χρησιμοποιεί αντί IRC
<pc_magas> Όπως και το Loomio.
<pc_magas> Ακόμη καλό χρυσό το moodle αλλά ο installer του κάνει 500 ώρες.
#ubuntu-gr 2018-07-04
<niru> hello
#ubuntu-gr 2018-07-06
<gep> καλημερα..
#ubuntu-gr 2019-07-01
<Tas-sos> καλημέρα
<Tas-sos> αυτή η άδεια βρε παιδιά είναι καλή ; https://unlicense.org/
<Tas-sos> την είδε τώρα το μάτι μου και προσωπικά μου φάνηκε περίεργη.. γιατί να μην βάλει ο άλλος GPL και να βάλει "unlicense" ?
<xristos_> καλησπερα σε ολους/ες θα ηθελα να να βαλω τα ubuntu ξερω πολυ λιγα αλλα μπορει καποιος για την εκδοση lts στο τελος;
#ubuntu-gr 2019-07-02
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα μάγκες! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-07-03
<panos1840> Kalhmera, den exw wifi se Dell Inspiron 15 3000, exw drivers ath10k.
<panos1840> exw BCM43142
